# Programming Transmitter



## pbowman (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello, 

was just wondering who besides the dealer can program auto transmitters. I just got another one for my 2003 chevy impala, my brother who has the same car had 2 of them. Mine had broke and its the same part number, but the dealer wants anywhere from $55-65 to program it. Was just hoping that there is someone else that can do this.

Thank you


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Try checking some Impala msg boards. Someone will have the info.


----------

